# Brioni compared to Kiton



## Rodrigo (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello guys, this is my first time here. I bought recently a Brioni sport blazer and it's really STUNNING, I can tell for sure that it's MUCH better than BB, Armani, Gucci, Zegna etc. When I wear it I feel like if I were a billionaire LOL. I heard that Kiton is even better than Brioni. I always buy by internet so I can't try it before. So i would like to ask you if you try a Kiton and a Brioni before and what do you think. Kiton is really much better than Brioni? Is it worth? Thank you very much.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I know there's a lot more Brioni counterfeits than Kiton ones. Probably because Brioni is a PPR brand.


----------



## Rodrigo (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry, but whats ppr?


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Rodrigo said:


> Sorry, but whats ppr?


Pinault-Printemps-Redoute. A French luxury products conglomerate that owns Brioni. They also own Gucci, YSL, Girard-Perregaux, Alexander McQueen, Sergio Rossi and Puma.

I'm in China, and if it's a brand of PPR I see many counterfeits. Same with LVMH, another French lux conglomerate that owns Louis Vuitton, Dior, Givenchy, Bulgari, etc.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

I would say the quality of Kiton and Brioni is comparable. They are both high-end RTW with absolutely beautiful fabrics. My father was recently told by a Kiton salesman that Kiton is "the last" of the Italian suitmaking companies "to be entirely handmade in Italy". Personally, I take everything salesmen say with a pinch of salt...

Given the prices of Kiton and Brioni RTW, any kind of issue of value for money goes out of the window. They are made for people with plenty of money and not the inclination, time or knowledge to have their clothes made bespoke. You are right that the result is considerably superior to Zegna...and light-years ahead of BB, but with a price to match. 

As MikeDT is hinting, you should be careful buying products such as this on the internet, particularly if you are buying 'new' or anything approaching full-price garments. There are lots of dodgy dealers and fakes. On the other hand, if you don't mind wearing someone's old clothes, I am sure there are lots of sensational bargains out there too.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Brioni and Kiton have great fabrics. But so does Zegna (manufactures their own fabrics) as well as Oxxford. I think one of the advantages of Brioni and Kiton and Oxxford for all that matters is the construction where there should be more hand made portions of the coat. Kiton in particular is known for the shoulder where the sleeve is constructed by hand leading to the "waterfall" draping. Consider the style too - the Kiton has a softer shoulder, the Brioni more of a Roman shoulder. Also, Kiton appears to prefer a 3/2 roll lapel, and on many of their jackets they like patch pockets. So for me, it appears there are quite a few differences - fabric probably being the least distinguishing factor.


----------



## Rodrigo (Sep 10, 2012)

What about Cesare Attolini? Is among the best like Brioni and Kiton?


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

I've always wondered... Is it pronounced 'kit on' or 'kie ton' or 'kit own'?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Haffman said:


> They are made for people with plenty of money and not the inclination, time or knowledge to have their clothes made bespoke.


*Sigh* It's just wrong!:icon_scratch:


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

roman totale XVII said:


> I've always wondered... Is it pronounced 'kit on' or 'kie ton' or 'kit own'?


KEE-tahn.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> KEE-tahn.


Thank you. 
If i could ever afford those kind of prices, I'd be going bespoke, but the pronunciation always vexed me. I don't move in the kind if circles where I'm going to hear anyone else say it either!


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

The Italian prounounciation is actually like Kee-tone.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

roman totale XVII said:


> If i could ever afford those kind of prices, I'd be going bespoke,


:thumbs-up:


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

roman totale XVII said:


> If i could ever afford those kind of prices, I'd be going bespoke


Some excellent tailors offer bespoke garments for less than OTR from Brioni, Kiton, Isaia, Zegna, Armani, Ford etc. I'd much rather have a bespoke suit from simple high quality fabric than an OTR suit of very expensive cloth with a designer label.

If you're buying heavily discounted goods, bespoke is a major step up in price. But if you're getting your Brioni OTR at list (or even "on sale" at places like NM), you can get bespoke goods for the same price or less. The material may not be quite as luxurious, but no bespoke tailor in my experience uses less than excellent cloth even for his or her lowest priced garments.

If you search the forum, you'll find other threads over the years addressing the same issue the same way.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

bluesman said:


> Some excellent tailors offer bespoke garments for less than OTR from Brioni, Kiton, Isaia, Zegna, Armani, Ford etc. I'd much rather have a bespoke suit from simple high quality fabric than an OTR suit of very expensive cloth with a designer label.
> 
> If you're buying heavily discounted goods, bespoke is a major step up in price. But if you're getting your Brioni OTR at list (or even "on sale" at places like NM), you can get bespoke goods for the same price or less. The material may not be quite as luxurious, but no bespoke tailor in my experience uses less than excellent cloth even for his or her lowest priced garments.
> 
> If you search the forum, you'll find other threads over the years addressing the same issue the same way.


:thumbs-up:


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Rodrigo said:


> What about Cesare Attolini? Is among the best like Brioni and Kiton?


I would say that Attolini is at the top; superior to Kiton and Brioni. It is entirely handmade in Naples. Softer than Brioni for sure.


----------



## Rodrigo (Sep 10, 2012)

Edwin Ek said:


> I would say that Attolini is at the top; superior to Kiton and Brioni. It is entirely handmade in Naples. Softer than Brioni for sure.


Really?? Anyone else share same opinion?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Edwin Ek said:


> I would say that Attolini is at the top; superior to Kiton and Brioni. It is entirely handmade in Naples. Softer than Brioni for sure.


I express no opinion on whether it Attolini is superior (I've never handled, much less worn, an example). And I entirely credit your claim that it is softer. But to the extent it is better, it is not better _because_ it is softer. Softness of construction (or lack thereof) is almost entirely a matter of preference. There are many men who find that they are not flattered by a soft garment.


----------

